
How the forced sale of TikTok could splinter the internet - woldemariam
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2020/8/18/21372087/tiktok-sale-ramifications-splinternet-china-trump
======
Molly555
YES, damn it, yes. Is there really not enough information about how much data
it collects about its users to finally ban it
forever?[https://utopia.fans/privacy/tiktok-collects-users-data-
delet...](https://utopia.fans/privacy/tiktok-collects-users-data-delete-it-
right-now/) It really looks like massive user tracking ... although, I'm just
silent about everything that Facebook owns.

